# Silver Lakes - Gold Crown



## Cher71 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking to take my son to Orlando the end of December for two weeks.  One of the places that is showing available is Silver Lakes.  I was wondering if anyone could give me some feedback and/or suggestions about this property?

Thanks!
Cher


----------



## Dori (Mar 18, 2015)

Silver Lakes is a very nice family resort. We have stayed there twice and enjoyed ourselves both times. The units are very spacious and nicely decorated. The pool area is attractive and well-maintained.

Dori


----------



## silentg (Mar 18, 2015)

We have stayed at Silver Lake a few times, close to 192 and Disney. 
Have fun!
TerryC


----------



## onemagoo (Mar 18, 2015)

Silver Lake is a smaller resort which means you can easily get around walking.  You can also go out the back entrance which is just a couple of miles from Animal Kingdom.  The older units are quite large and have been refurbished.  The newer buildings are nicely done and overlook a marsh area which is great for sitting on the deck and watching the birds.  I booked into Silver Lake a few years ago when I had two teenagers and wanted them to have some freedom to go where they wanted, but didn't want the sprawling size of some up the road.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 19, 2015)

I traded in to Silver Lakes using RCI. The units we received were three of the two bedroom townhouse type units. These were really nice. The pool is huge and had a bar. The location is great for Disney. 

The main thing I remember is that the beds were very nice. 

Bill


----------



## Luvstotravel (Apr 5, 2015)

We stayed at Silver Lakes 2 years ago.  It was a great location, and good for our large, extended family.  We did run into some trouble, though.

Our group was my husband and I, our 3 daughters and their families.  We had a 3-bedroom unit, which was a 1-bedroom and a 2-bedroom unit, connected.  We liked being able to eat breakfast together, and to gather in the evenings after a day of fun, to talk about our day.

We had trouble after the first full day.  Water started streaming down the walls onto the floors.  There was broken glass in many different areas on the tiled floors.  Wet ceilings caused chunks of soggy plaster to fall down on the beds below.  Silver Lake offered to let us move, to a 2-bedroom in one building and a 1-bedroom in another building.  Or, let them detail and repair.  We had this discussion at 10 pm, which was when we had returned after a day in the parks and discovered all the water/glass.  We didn't want to be split up, we liked being all in one, spacious unit.  (We discovered the glass as we were inspecting the walls and floors for water, hadn't noticed it until then.  We kept finding shards of glass, it seemed they'd been just kicked over to the wall.  After all, who's going to be walking within an inch of a wall?  Our 8-month old granddaughter could have been crawling there, that's who.)

One daughter had her husband and their 2 daughters, they were aged 8 months and 2.  My daughter and the 2 girls were all asleep in their 1-bedroom part during the discussion with management, and we didn't want to have to wake them and pack up everything that late.  So, we made do, sleeping on couches and they repaired everything the next day while we were out.  I called RCI during all this, and RCI refunded me my exchange fee.

Other than that, Silver Lakes was a nice location, had a great pool area, and it was quiet.  I wasn't happy with management's attitude, but it was a nice place, once everything was repaired and cleaned.


----------



## happybaby (Apr 7, 2015)

we stayed in a 2br villa near the main pool last september

very nice and spacious!!!

Only problem we had and have never encountered this at any other resort or hotel is.....

    we had medical equiipment delivered and the front desk will not sign or hold it for you.    since we were arriving on a Saturday, the poor guy had to come back late saturday nite when we were there for us to sign

  then upon checkout they would not hold the equipment until monday
we left it in the room and left     I called the company and explained the situation.   They said   Yes they have trouble with Silver Lakes with equipnment     I dont know if a person had to come and pick up on saturday or what

other then that, it is a very nice resort.   Decent food at the pool bar and back way to Disney is very short!!!!!


----------



## kevd (Apr 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what the difference between the two listings on RCI for Silver Lake?  6815 and 2610.


----------



## bankr63 (May 1, 2015)

Silver Lakes resort is the older part of the resort (but newly renovated).  Silver Lakes (Silver Points) is the newer, taller buildings in the resort.  As I understand it, neither guarantees you a place in that specific section as exchanges seem to be placed through "run of resort", but you will have a better chance of getting a unit that you like (smaller unit/high rise, larger unit/low rise) if you pick the appropriate section.


----------

